# Quale prog usate per la posta elettronica?

## marchino

Sono troppo curioso?

Personalmente uso mozilla ed evolution, che con la 1.4, a parte il difetto che assomiglia troppo ad un altro client di una altro sistema, trovo davvero fantastico!

Ciao

marchino

 :Arrow:   scusate, ma ho avuto la pessima idea di editare il messaggio visto che c'era uno strafalcione, e così ho cancellato il poll. L'ho reinserito scusandomi con coloro che avevano votato...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

Io uso da sempre il "divino mutt", che non ha bisogno di commenti credo  :Very Happy: 

Ultimamente a causa di problemi vari con il mio serverino di posta ho dovuto usare sylpheed-claws, decisamente veloce e ben fatto, giustifica in pieno i commenti positivi che tutti mi avevano fatto a riguardo.

Ciò non toglie che appena rimetto in sesto il serverino torno a mutt, e di corsa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marchino

 :Embarassed:  Ehm, moderatore, penso di aver trovato il modo di inserire più di 10 opzioni nel poll!

----------

## shev

 *marchino wrote:*   

>  Ehm, moderatore, penso di aver trovato il modo di inserire più di 10 opzioni nel poll!

 

Si, ma se sono doppie che gusto c'è?   :Laughing: 

----------

## marchino

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *marchino wrote:*    Ehm, moderatore, penso di aver trovato il modo di inserire più di 10 opzioni nel poll! 
> 
> Si, ma se sono doppie che gusto c'è?  

 

Hehe, ho come l'impressione di essermi incasinato un po' con questo poll...

----------

## koma

manca syplheed-claws

----------

## flocchini

kmail... bello rozzo e con 4 opzioni... E' li', comodo, spartano e ha tutto quello che mi serve (cioe' poco)  :Wink: 

Pero' se mi trovate qsa di travolgnete potrei anche cambiare... Sono sempre aperto ai miglioramenti  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> kmail... bello rozzo e con 4 opzioni... E' li', comodo, spartano e ha tutto quello che mi serve (cioe' poco) 
> 
> Pero' se mi trovate qsa di travolgnete potrei anche cambiare... Sono sempre aperto ai miglioramenti 

 

ripeto syplheed e sylpheed-claws entrampi in portage

----------

## Benve

 *koma wrote:*   

> ripeto syplheed e sylpheed-claws entrampi in portage

 

Io uso il primo, che differenza c'è col secondo?

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io uso il primo, che differenza c'è col secondo?

 

http://sylpheed-claws.sourceforge.net/features.php

In parole povere il secondo è una versione potenziata e arricchita del primo, anche se si mantengono sincronizzati sulle features principali (mi pare ci sia proprio un'accordo tra i due responsabili). Nella sezione faq del sito di sylpheed-claws trovi cmq maggiori info.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> usare sylpheed-claws, decisamente veloce e ben fatto

 

Ecco perche' uso sylpheed.

----------

## Ginko

Exmh, preistorico e lento ma completamente configurabile e modificabile essendo scritto in Tck/Tk.

Ottima la funzione di salvataggio automatico degli indirizzi nell'address book.

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

Evolution  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Uso mutt, che IMHO è IL client di posta.   :Cool: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Mozilla... In attesa di thunderbird (o Mozilla 1.5). Devo dire che l'opzione Junk Mail e' veramente eccezziunale. Lo uso perche' quando 7 anni fa ho iniziato ad usare internet a scuola (su dei Sun!!!) il client migliore era Netscape (permetteva di andare pure su usenet al contrario di quello standard del CDE).

----------

## _Echelon_

io mi trovo bene con kmail.. ho visto ke và da paura e ha le funzioni che mi servono, non vedo il motivo di passare a altri programmi (magari anche migliori)

----------

## Josuke

ho usato pine per anni...poi ho scoperto balsa..che faceva il poco ed essenziale..ora balsa sta facendo passi da gigante compreso il supporto per gnupg, è veloce e visualizza praticamente qualsiasi mail piena di cazzabubbole multimediali (ho delle amiche insopportabili). Ultimamente ho dato una occhiata ed evolution e la versione 1.4 devo dire che è interessante..ha un sacco di opzioni inutili ma va veramente bene

----------

## IgaRyu

Di programmi di posta ne ho usati davvero tanti ma essendo un affictionado di kde alla fine ho deciso che kmail mi va benissimo .. ottima gestione dei filtri, posibilità di lancio di comandi pre e post scarico della posta.... insomma sarà anche questione di abitudine e il non voler perdere anni di posta per mancata possibilità di conversione ma mi tengo il mio kmail  :Smile: 

Ps mai visto un clone cosi nefandamente clonato da winzoz di evolution   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... me ricorda i tempi buii quando usavo winzozo con quel catorcio di outlook... soft che mollai in fretta pe altri clienti di posta  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

